# Looking for a school in Javea



## nadineb (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi 
We are moving to Spain some time next year we have just put our UK property up for sale so hope to be there asap.
I am 38 and I will be moving with my partner and our daughter who is 4 this October. I would really like her to go to a Spanish state school and wondered if anyone could recommend a few to me as I am finding it really hard to find the schools websites for more info. Can anyone also tell me when she would be able to start school and what the hours of school are.
Any help or advice would be great.
Many Thanks
Nadinelane::confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nadineb said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Spain some time next year we have just put our UK property up for sale so hope to be there asap.
> I am 38 and I will be moving with my partner and our daughter who is 4 this October. I would really like her to go to a Spanish state school and wondered if anyone could recommend a few to me as I am finding it really hard to find the schools websites for more info. Can anyone also tell me when she would be able to start school and what the hours of school are.
> Any help or advice would be great.
> ...


Many schools don't have websites so that could be why you can't find schools on internet.
Children can go from the age of 2 (they have to be comimg up to their 3rd birthday) to preschool, and then go on to infantil. If the school has a place they can start as soon as you have the correct paperwork. If their are no places then you look for a different school that does have one.
Primary schools typically go from 9:00 - 4:00, or possibly 9:00 - 2:00 with no lunch.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you searching in Spanish??, Alot of Spanish schools that do have websites are written in Spanish so dont show up on a search written in english

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nadineb said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Spain some time next year we have just put our UK property up for sale so hope to be there asap.
> I am 38 and I will be moving with my partner and our daughter who is 4 this October. I would really like her to go to a Spanish state school and wondered if anyone could recommend a few to me as I am finding it really hard to find the schools websites for more info. Can anyone also tell me when she would be able to start school and what the hours of school are.
> Any help or advice would be great.
> ...


hi

she'll be able to start infant school immediately - have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html which has lots of info on it, including which 'year' you daughter will be in when she starts

as far as Javea is concerned there are several primary schools, all are good, all teach in both castellano & valenciano, some more heavily in valenciano.

it will depend exactly where you are living as to which school your daughter goes to - it's worked out on catchment areas like in the UK.

however, some of the schools are pretty full, due to being in high residential areas & unable to physically expand, so your dd might go to a different school

the Arenal primary school was only built a few years ago & isn't yet at capacity, so many kids new to the area go there

we *chose* to send our children there (before it was actually built!! they had classes in portacabins) & they were there from the age of 5 & 8. They both did really well there & loved it, and are both in secondary school now

it actually does have a website Pagina nueva 1, though most spanish schools don't seem to


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

We live in Javea and our two girls go to the Arenal school and are doing great. It's not really the done thing to go and look at them before they go, although they did give us a comprehensive tour once we had the paperwork in order. The Arenal 3yo infant intake is almost full this year but the other years have space as children come and go - although both mine have new children in their classes and no leavers. The hours at the Arenal are 9-12.30pm and 3-4.30pm. As far as I know the Infantil children cannot stay for lunch.

Hope this helps

Rachel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Hi,
> 
> We live in Javea and our two girls go to the Arenal school and are doing great. It's not really the done thing to go and look at them before they go, although they did give us a comprehensive tour once we had the paperwork in order. The Arenal 3yo infant intake is almost full this year but the other years have space as children come and go - although both mine have new children in their classes and no leavers. The hours at the Arenal are 9-12.30pm and 3-4.30pm. As far as I know the Infantil children cannot stay for lunch.
> 
> ...


yes - I forgot to say the hours.....

the infants _can _ stay for lunch at the Arenal, although of course that makes it a very long day for a 3 or 4 year old, so many or even most do go home

a lot of the younger ones only do the morning, too - they have the choice, because school isn't obligatory til they start primary age 6


----------



## nadineb (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help and advice, I will start searching now. Does the school yr run from sept to july or Jan to dec. We will be living on the montgo.
Also do they have school uniforms.

Nadine
xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nadineb said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advice, I will start searching now. Does the school yr run from sept to july or Jan to dec. We will be living on the montgo.
> Also do they have school uniforms.
> 
> Nadine
> xx


the school year runs from September to June, 3 terms, sept - xmas, jan - easter then easter - june

you might be confusing that with the dates they use for deciding which 'year' your child will be in - that is jan - dec & is explained in the first post on the 'education in spain' sticky that I linked to before

none of the state schools in Javea have uniforms


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

If you're on the Montgo you might well be offered a place in the Valenciano streams at the primaries in the port or the pueblo. I think I'm right that you can't insist on a place in a castellano stream (if it bothers you) - is that right xab?

The first year of Infantil last year definately had to go home for lunch but maybe they've changed this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> If you're on the Montgo you might well be offered a place in the Valenciano streams at the primaries in the port or the pueblo. I think I'm right that you can't insist on a place in a castellano stream (if it bothers you) - is that right xab?
> 
> The first year of Infantil last year definately had to go home for lunch but maybe they've changed this?


yes, it's possible that the 2-3 year olds had to go home - I guess there will be limited places & it makes sense that the youngest go home, although in previous years they have been able to stay

yes, on the Montgo you _might _ get a place in the port or pueblo schools, although if the particular year is full as is often the case, the kids go to the Arenal

& I'm pretty sure you're right & you don't get a choice now as to whether your child goes into the castellano or valenciano line


not that it really makes a huge difference in any case


----------

